# chat for webOS/HP Touchpad



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

I is there any to get the mobile version of chat to work with a webOS device such ax the HL Touchpad?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't think so. The chat room is provided by a third party.


----------

